# Installation Problrme Windows 8.1 Driver san francisco



## Dreiradsimulator (4. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Leute, ich habe Driver san francisco im Laufwerk, möchte es Natürlich installieren.  Aber da kommt Immer ein Modus Fehler "Modus für Benutzeroberflache des Installers nicht unterstutzt 
Der Installer kann nicht in den Oberflachenmodus ausgefuhrt werden. Geben sie den Oberflachenmodus mit der Befehlszeilenoption i an,  gefolgt vom Oberflachenmodusbezeichner. Die gultigen Oberflachenmodusbezeichner sind Gui, Konsole und Silent. "
Was ist da los und wie behebe ich das?


----------



## DKK007 (4. Dezember 2014)

Stell mal die Kompatiblität auf Win7.

Wenn du schnelles Internet hast, kannst du das Spiel auch nochmal über Uplay herunterladen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (4. Dezember 2014)

Habe im Moment gar kein Internet auf dem Pc


----------



## MezZo_Mix (4. Dezember 2014)

Stell auf Windows 7 oder Vista. Hatte ich auch aber sonst läuft es unter Windows 8.1


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (4. Dezember 2014)

Installation klappt Will aber Internet haben. Kann man das um gehen?


----------



## DKK007 (7. Dezember 2014)

Du brauchst Internet für Uplay.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (7. Dezember 2014)

Mist. Immer oder nur einmal?


----------

